

Ask HN: Do you think Apple should start making Android / Windows apps? - ychw

My answer is Yes. Considering Google has been expanding their territory in iOS app store aggressively, and now MS also made office available there, it makes sense for Apple also provide some of their core products, such as Facetime, Page &#x2F; Keynote, to Android and Windows. It will eventually lure more users back to Apple&#x27;s platform by doing that.<p>What do you think?
======
mcintyre1994
They make great software, no doubt - but with one exception I can't think of
anything I really want on Android of theirs. That exception is iMessage -
because it'd probably hurry Google up with making something that works as
well. Hangouts is nowhere near good enough, just buy the Mighty Text team!
Caveat is I have no Apple hardware and don't use iTunes.

------
mooism2
I don't understand how making Apple software and services available on non-
Apple hardware would drive sales of Apple hardware. Could you elaborate?

(iTunes was available on Windows but to drive iPod sales, not Mac sales.)

~~~
ychw
Use Facetime as an example. If it's also available to Android and Windows, I
will be able to use that with more friends. I will be more satisfied as an
existing customer (hence more loyal), and my friends on Android / Windows will
be able to see the superb video quality and it may become a factor of
conversion eventually.

Also, if Page and Keynote are available on Windows, since they are
significantly cheaper and probably have all the functionality for majority of
the users, it could take bite of the Office market share.

~~~
mooism2
If FaceTime is available on Android, why does your next tablet need to be an
iPad? You know you'll still get the same video quality using a cheaper Android
tablet, after all.

